

Has the ‘Libertarian Moment’ Finally Arrived? - vijayboyapati
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/10/magazine/has-the-libertarian-moment-finally-arrived.html?_r=1

======
zcdziura
The moment that Libertarianism becomes a viable political movement is the day
they decide on what it is that they stand for. And when I say "political
movement", I mean Party. As it stands, they're far too spread out in their
ideologies that it's hard to get behind any one candidate or group.

Personally, I'm of the mindset that government performs best when promoting
and enforcing an even playing field for its citizens. Too often lately, we see
two separate sets of "rules" between the 1% and the rest of us 99%, such as
prison sentences and having a voice in governance. I'd like my government to
provide universal healthcare and promote good stewardship towards both the
environment and our communities. There's far too much greed and apathy towards
one another for my taste, and no one is courageous enough to try and tackle
these issues.

------
forca
I don't think so. The Libertarians are too "hands off" for my liking. In my
lifetime I would like to see:

\- Universal, socialised medicine \- Universal, Scandinavian-style free
secondary education \- Mandatory military or social service for two years to
mature people and get them to see life in a different way \- A radical shift
towards solving human problems instead of pursuing greed

~~~
mariodiana
Libertarians would like to leave people free to do as they please; and you,
just the opposite. Tell you what -- keep your creepy hands off the rest of us.

